# Step right up folks!



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

Butterball Warns of Fresh Turkey Shortage | Watch XFINITY Videos Online | Entertainment | Comcast

Doesn't look like there will be any leftovers for Black Friday.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 19, 2013)

Sounds like Butterball is trying to push frozen birds. Local markets will have plenty of fresh birds.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

If this shortage is for real, I can't help wondering about enough birds for Christmas. Although more and more families are opting for other meats for that meal. A standing rib roast, baked ham, and some families are going ala Dickens. A Roasted Goose! Or would that be a Golden Goose?


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll stick with Alton's advise.  Buy a frozen turkey.  Turkeys are frozen immediately after being killed and cleaned, freezing them keeps them pretty indestructible.   A "fresh" bird could be 2 weeks dead by the time you cook it (not kidding, poultry in many grocery stores gets a 14 day shelf life).


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

I have had one fresh turkey and I wasn't to impressed with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2013)

I have been buying fresh Butterballs because they are big breasted, de-tendoned and well trimmed and they are not injected with stuff like the frozen ones are.  This allows me to brine them.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I have been buying fresh Butterballs because they are big breasted, de-tendoned and well trimmed and they are not injected with stuff like the frozen ones are.  This allows me to brine them.


I thought Butterballs were injected with "buttery flavour".


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I thought Butterballs were injected with "buttery flavour".



I'll have to ask my BIL about that,  he's worked for Butterball for years.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2013)

Honeysuckle White are big breasted too.  I've brined those before.  Never felt the need to pay a premium for Butterball.

I do know people that swear by butterball though.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I thought Butterballs were injected with "buttery flavour".




Frozen ones are.  Fresh ones are not.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 19, 2013)

I read tonight that there is no buttery flavor at all, but the name came from the large broad breasts.  I don't have any concrete proof of that though.

Apparently the frozen ones always have a solution, and there are some fresh that do and some fresh that don't, one has a slightly different label than the other.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I thought Butterballs were injected with "buttery flavour".



Nope. Only some of them and then not butter flavor.  Artificial butter flavor would be impossibly disgusting.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2013)

After a few subpar results, I've decided against the farmed turkey brands and now only do Bell and Evans or organic. I still brine,so a heritage would be a waste of money.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 19, 2013)

Someone can have my turkey. It's about the only meat that I just really don't care for. 

Seriously, my wife gets a Butterball turkey from her work and, in what's become an annual tradition, we always donate it to a local homeless shelter.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2013)

Jenny, one time I bought a Bell and Evans chicken. I wanted to see what all the hoopla was about. I hate white meat on chicken or turkey. I even ate the white meat on this one and didn't even need gravy to cover it up. It just melted in my mouth. Worth every single cent. But not something I could afford on a regular basis. So I settle for just the legs and thighs from your standard run of the mill chickens. Preferably thighs only.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Someone can have my turkey. It's about the only meat that I just really don't care for.
> 
> Seriously, my wife gets a Butterball turkey from her work and, in what's become an annual tradition, we always donate it to a local homeless shelter.


Same here.

One place I worked paid for a Xmas bird. They thought I was weird when I said I didn't want a turkey. They let me buy a goose instead and bring them the bill.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Same here.
> 
> One place I worked paid for a Xmas bird. They thought I was weird when I said I didn't want a turkey. They let me buy a goose instead and bring them the bill.



One place I worked they gave out expensive bottle of whiskey. Chevris Regal. Just what I needed. Me, the Carrie Nations of Boston.

A friend of mine who worked with the street alcoholics took the bottle to a liquor store and exchanged it for a gallon of their cheapest whiskey. On Sunday, (before the stores were open on Sundays) he would find them on the street really sick because they needed a drink. He carried paper cups and the bottles in his trunk. He would pour them about an 8 oz. cup to hold them over until the stores opened. I know you are going to say he wasn't really helping them. But withdrawal from alcohol cold turkey can be very dangerous. Starting with the DT's. These were street people who slept on the streets all year long. They needed a drink more than food. Occasionally if one of them was already starting to have the DT's, he would either call an ambulance or take them to the hospital himself. I use to go with him on Sunday when he made his rounds.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

No Addie, I do understand about DTs. I once worked in a hospital in Denmark. A fifty something year old alcoholic "bum" was brought in because he had been hit by a car (not the driver's fault). He had a few broken bones, including a broken jaw. His jaw was wired shut, so he had a feeding tube. He also had an IV drip and a catheter. He had DTs and was pulling everything out and fighting with the staff. He had no idea what was going on or where he was. They tried a tranquilizer, but by the time they gave him enough to see any reaction, it was enough to make him unconscious. They got him breathing and then seven doctors discussed what to do about him. They finally decided on the suggestion of the Russian doctor. They gave him alcohol IV and then slowly weened him off of it. That worked.

I saw him a week later, and I couldn't recognize him. He looked so much better. He also apologized for fighting with me, even though he didn't remember it. Other staff had told him.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 20, 2013)

part of my voluntary work brings me into contact with homeless/addicted youngsters from salford,parts of which are some of the most deprived,crime riddled,violent & drug infested in the uk.it is very rare to come across a drug addict or alcholic.they usually have both addictions with psychosis as a result.visions & voices etc.they will usually be on a cocktail of methadone,benzodiazepine & anti psychotics,plus drugs to conteract the side effects of the "treatment"drugs.they also buy diazepine,crack,weed & other illegal drugs on the street.to give someone alcohol in that situation may well make them vomit.if they have just taken their "meds" they would bring those up too.they would then,most likely,start to "rattle" then nosedive into a coma.
not good advice to administer alcohol on the streets,you don't know what else the recipient is taking.it may well kill them.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 20, 2013)

Good point Harry.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 20, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Good point Harry.


thanks tax.it is a subject that i am passionate about & a problem within our inner cities that i am determined to help resolve...well,i'll start with salford first eh??!!


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> part of my voluntary work brings me into contact with homeless/addicted youngsters from salford,parts of which are some of the most deprived,crime riddled,violent & drug infested in the uk.it is very rare to come across a drug addict or alcholic.they usually have both addictions with psychosis as a result.visions & voices etc.they will usually be on a cocktail of methadone,benzodiazepine & anti psychotics,plus drugs to conteract the side effects of the "treatment"drugs.they also buy diazepine,crack,weed & other illegal drugs on the street.to give someone alcohol in that situation may well make them vomit.if they have just taken their "meds" they would bring those up too.they would then,most likely,start to "rattle" then nosedive into a coma.
> not good advice to administer alcohol on the streets,you don't know what else the recipient is taking.it may well kill them.



Harry I am talking about men and women in their fifties and sixties and up. These street folks were people my friend used to know personally. He used to be one of them. So he knew what he was doing. These were men and women who fought over a space on the grates in the sidewalk because steam would come up them in the winter and it was a warm place to sleep. These folks were not youngsters who were into anything that could get them high. They were into alcohol to keep them from getting sick. Drugs weren't around when they were teenagers. Or if they were, they didn't know about them. A lot of them were veterans of WWII along with Korea and began fighting their demons when they returned home from the battlefields. If you used one of the words you mentioned, they would think you were a foreigner and speaking a language they never heard. The only thing available to them at the beginning of their addiction was a fairly new organization called AA. Today, there are plenty of organizations in and around Boston that help the young people who are addicted to drugs as well as alcohol. They were not Dan's mission. The forgotten ones were.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 21, 2013)

understand where you are coming from completely,addie.but the only difference between your friends' friend's & my "service users"is years.the people i & others try to help are also forgotten.they are largely homeless or live in squalid,rat,flea,alcohol,drug,violence & abuse riddled hell hole hostels.many attempt suicide to escape their misery.if any amateur,however well meaning,were to "medicate" an addict/alcoholic on the streets they would be taken into custody.not so much because they had broken the law,but to protect the addict & themselves.the streets are dangerous.i receive ongoing training,including self defence/escape tactics.
you & i,i'm sure,have seen enough friends come to blows,in a pub or at a party,where drink is involved.i don't care how friendly your friend was with his ex comrades,an addict will do anything to anyone to satisfy their craving.reason & friendship mean nothing,and,ten minutes later when your friend had left & the whiskey fix had worn off....what then?
guess we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one matey!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Nov 22, 2013)

Spot on Harry .


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 25, 2013)

Back on subject.
I was in Costco today to buy my turkey.  The man was filling the case and told me this was it. No more turkeys in Costco after they sell out the ones they have.

So now I have a fresh turkey and have never had fresh, only frozen.
Must I brine?

Oh.....I needed turkey parts, so I went in the grocery store.  They had necks, wings  and legs. More legs than I have ever seen. Must have been 15 packs of legs.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Back on subject.
> I was in Costco today to buy my turkey.  The man was filling the case and told me this was it. No more turkeys in Costco after they sell out the ones they have.
> 
> So now I have a fresh turkey and have never had fresh, only frozen.
> ...



No you must not.  Will brining improve the turkey?  I believe it will.  

I bought a fresh Butterball Saturday at our usual supermarket.  It was either $1.29 or $1.59 a pound.  Then we went to Costco and saw fresh Butterballs for $1.09/Lb.  Grrrrr.

There were a lot of turkeys at both locations.  There was a "Limit 2 per Customer" sign at the supermarket.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> No you must not.  Will brining improve the turkey?  I believe it will.
> 
> I bought a fresh Butterball Saturday at our usual supermarket.  It was either $1.29 or $1.59 a pound.  Then we went to Costco and saw fresh Butterballs for $1.09/Lb.  Grrrrr.
> 
> There were a lot of turkeys at both locations.  There was a "Limit 2 per Customer" sign at the supermarket.



We got our fresh Butterball for $1.01 a LB.  The same turkey in the grocery store was $1.89 on sale.
I did not see a limit at Costco.
Costco really is a great store.  They stand behind everything they sell with a full refund.
Great for electronics.


----------

